# New from Nj



## Andrew H (Mar 12, 2014)

What's up everyone! Andrew, 25 from Bordentown, NJ. 

Been a couple times to the mountain, still learning (starting to get better with my toe side turns) Got an awesome deal on a Rome board, which will pay for itself instead of renting the next couple times.

Great forum, thanks for having me


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Andrew H said:


> What's up everyone! Andrew, 25 from Bordentown, NJ.
> 
> Been a couple times to the mountain, still learning (starting to get better with my toe side turns) Got an awesome deal on a Rome board, which will pay for itself instead of renting the next couple times.
> 
> Great forum, thanks for having me


Welcome to the forum. Which Rome board did you buy.


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

Welcome! I grew up in Mays Landing. But I made the move north almost 2 years ago now. I'm not regretting it one bit!


----------



## Andrew H (Mar 12, 2014)

SnowDogWax said:


> Welcome to the forum. Which Rome board did you buy.


Bought a Rome Sds, found a great deal from I believe Ambush in Georgia


----------



## Andrew H (Mar 12, 2014)

andrewdod said:


> Welcome! I grew up in Mays Landing. But I made the move north almost 2 years ago now. I'm not regretting it one bit!


Thanks!! Once I get good enough I do wanna take a trip up north


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

You'll have fun man!


----------

